# warning fake TT's around



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Christ almighty :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

My eyes my eyes please make it go away


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

WTF


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

Please Mummy make them stop they are hurting my eyes [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Oooooh.....Ouch !


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Is it me or has some fat chav sat on the bonnett


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

i feel violated!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Where is the fake?


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Got to love the styling of the MK11 :twisted:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

I like it. It's original and different, whilst still keeping the classic style of the Corsa intact.

What is the problem with pepole on this forum. Someone dares to try something new and they get all this attitude. :roll:

     

What I meant to say was Bwaahhaaaahaaa. :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Now that is what I call a JOKE! :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

sorry but but pppeeeewwwwwkkkkk, sorry about that, but there is doing something different and there is making a complete arse of yourself and imk sorry to say but owning up to that being your eerrmmmm whatever it is and puting it on public display is, and this is only my opinion, making a complete ARSE of ones self.


----------

